# Deacons and the requirement to have a virtuous wife



## SRoper

Why do the requirements for deacons in 1 Tim. 3 specifically include having a virtuous wife while the requirements for elder do not? This seems to be the strongest argument that 3:11 is talking about female deacons rather than the wives of deacons, and I do not know how best to answer it.


----------



## Zenas

Must deacons have a virtuous wife? I don't, not because she's not virtuous, but because I'm not married.


----------



## CDM

SRoper said:


> Why do the requirements for deacons in 1 Tim. 3 specifically include having a virtuous wife while the requirements for elder do not? This seems to be the strongest argument that 3:11 is talking about female deacons rather than the wives of deacons, and I do not know how best to answer it.



11Even so must their [deacon's] wives be grave, not slanderers, sober, faithful in all things. 

12Let the deacons be the husbands of one wife, ruling their children and their own houses well. 

13For they that have used the office of a deacon well purchase to themselves a good degree, and great boldness in the faith which is in Christ Jesus.​
What argument for female deacons are you talking about in regard to 3:11?


----------



## SRoper

There are several reasons given that verse 11 is talking about female deacons. First verse 11 starts with "likewise" which is how Paul introduced the office of deacon a few verses back. Now he is introducing female deacons. Secondly, the word translated "wives" should be translated "women." So it should read, "Likewise, women [deacons] should be grave, not slanderers, sober, faithful in all things." Third is the argument in my opening post.

I don't think that it's a good argument for several reasons, but I think the asymmetry between the requirements for elder and deacon is the hardest part of the argument to answer.



Zenas said:


> Must deacons have a virtuous wife? I don't, not because she's not virtuous, but because I'm not married.



I don't think deacons must be married, but that is not in the scope of this thread.


----------



## Grymir

Another consideration could be that since the requirements for elders are stricter, looking at a deacon's wife would be a good consideration for the role. The elder's role and the deacon's roles are different too. 

My 2 cents - Grymir


----------

